# QL1, 2, 3 ,4 - Please define



## baudspeed (17 Jan 2007)

Okay, I know i may get flayed for this, but as the saying goes, there are no stupid questions (but i think we know different):

I am a civilian (pre)applicant, and am looking at possibly changing my entry plan and doing 4 years in reserves while i go to university and get my nursing degree, or paramedic designation. I have been reading on the forums here that to have the military train you as a medical technician you need something called QL 5.

Okay so now to the question that i cant find an answer for. Please define or post a link:
QL1
QL2
QL2
QL4
QL5

I suspect that the first three are done in BMQ?

(oh lord here comes the sarcastic comments and witty critisizms- brace for impact)


----------



## navymich (17 Jan 2007)

For reserves, for most MOCs, the trade courses are QL1, QL2, QL3.  Some trades continue on to QL4 (ex. MESO in the navy), while others follow the reg force course levels (QL3, QL5 etc).

ex. if a reserve navcomm and a reg navcomm were talking about their 3's course, the reservist would be talking about their highest level of training while the reg force member would be talking about their first trades course.


----------



## baudspeed (17 Jan 2007)

So the content of each QL level course varies based upon the trade/moc of the applicant/solider?


----------



## RangerRay (17 Jan 2007)

I believe this is how it's organised.  I was infantry, so some things may not be the same for medic!

QL1 - Application process
QL2 - Basic Training (otherwise known as BMQ)
QL3 - Basic Trade Training (Basic Infantry for me, Basic Medic for you, I assume)
QL4 - Specialist Training (infantry QL4 includes recce, comms, machine gunner, mortars (I think), etc.)
QL5 - ??

EDIT: If I'm wrong, please correct me.  It has been a while for me.


----------



## baudspeed (17 Jan 2007)

Ahh, there we go.. Thanks so much for the clarification!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Jan 2007)

Well for us Engineers its a little bit different:

QL2 - BMQ & SQ
QL3 - Basic Trades Course aka Section Member Course
QL4 - Does not exist for the Engineers
QL5 - Advanced Trades Course aka Section 2I/C Course


----------



## baudspeed (17 Jan 2007)

No that helped alot. I had gotten the impression some of the anacronyms were different but used for the same thing. This has been great. Now that I am re-reading some of the posts, i am getting much more out of it. Thanks


----------



## boehm (17 Jan 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Okay, obvious QL means Qualification Level.  The "QL" system has been replaced with the DP system (Development Period?).
> 
> IIRC, the QLs went alittle like this...
> 
> ...



That's funny, most of our courses (Sig Op) still go by the QL system:

QL1 - No Trg
QL2 - BMQ
QL3 - Apprentice Lvl Trg (Det Mbr)
QL4 - OJT (Rarely done)
QL5 - Journeyman Lvl Trg (Det Comd)
QL6A - Req for promotion to Sgt
QL6B - ??


----------



## boehm (17 Jan 2007)

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------

